# Natty strength/mass routine critique



## Itburnstopee (Dec 9, 2015)

So Trodizzle kinda convinced me to go ahead and add cardio back in (more food!  ) to my routine. I've been bulking and have gained strength and a little mass. Honostly, there is more fat gained than I would like. But my lifts have been slowly increasing. I decided why not design a new workout?
Some things to mention:
I've only been training for a year and three months, have all my movements down perfectly. 
I will switch my bench press reps every other week just for the sake of confusing my body.
In regards to my Tbar row, a while ago I read a "bulking routine" thread where all the sets/reps were warm up, 1x12 2x8 and 2x6. I tried it when I started raining my back and it just felt right. I was able to get back involvement in other lifts.
I know what you guys may be thinking, "where's the shoulder involvement???" Well here's the thing. I still have a bit of a winged scapula and to combat that I would like to keep pushing movements to a minimum until the back/trap muscles are strong enough to fix that. It is painful when I bench because the scapula digs into the bench and causes the right arm to tire out quickly unless I make a conscious effort to hold it in place with my traps. So I figure building up those back muscles will finish fixing it like they already have.
And as for deadlifting once a month, the movement completely wiped me out for the week, so by doing it once a month I should be fine and still make good progress from the other back movements
And also, my traps and delts get super sore after that deadlift session. Probably more sore than they should, but point being they feel like they're eating attention.
On the cardio days I will start by doing steady state, adding .5 miles each cardio day until I can do 6 miles then I will start doing sprints.

I may do a mini cut after the holidays, my first cut after actually eating to gain, just so I have a better starting point. I'm at roughly 15-20% bf at the moment. But until then:
Monday chest:
Bench 5x5 or 4x 10
Dumbbell press 3x10
Incline dumbbell press 3x10
Triceps

Tuesday:
Run 1 mile
Abs: sit ups to failure, then with 30 seconds rest do hanging leg raises to failure, after I can do 50 leg raises I will grab a dumbbell with my feet and do that. For obliques, hanging knee raise or when I feel like it 

Wednesday back:
Deadlift (once a month) 4x5
Tbar row 1x12 2x8 2x5
Pendlay row 5x5
Dumbbell row 4x10
Biceps

Thursday:
Run 1.5 miles

Friday legs:
Squat 5x5
Leg press 4x10
Calf raise 4x10

Sat/sun:
Rest

Any criticism is appreciated. I don't know that much about how to create a good program, but I know a few things like there should be more back/pulling movements than chest/pushing.

As for diet: mostly chicken, milk, steak, eggs, peanut butter, oatmeal. I feel that for my body I need to lower the carbs a lot. I'm not some skinny "ectomorph" but rather I'm a skinny "endomorph" so adding the cardio in and watching the carbs should help. Most of the carbs will be from veggies and fruit and then whatever is in the milk and peanut butter. And don't think I'm not prepared to eat a lot, because I am.

Sups are just fish oil and a multivitamin.


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 9, 2015)

If you've been at that similar routine for the most part of a year and a half. Try and switch it up.

Monday Legs

Wed Back & Tri's

Friday Chest & Bi's

On those other days that you do cardio throw in some neck & forearm.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 9, 2015)

Have you gone to see a physio about the winged scapula?
Because I personally wouldn't be comfortable trying to design/critique a routine for someone who has an underlying skeletal condition like that. 

IMO you need to get some help figuring out the cause of the issue and then, if its treatable, redesign your whole routine with the PRIMARY goal being to address the condition and the SECONDARY goal being strength/mass. 
Trust me, over the long run you will be in a much better position getting it addressed now rather than risking making it worse and increasing the possibility of needing surgery (rather than physiotherapy) to correct it.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 9, 2015)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Have you gone to see a physio about the winged scapula?
> Because I personally wouldn't be comfortable trying to design/critique a routine for someone who has an underlying skeletal condition like that.
> 
> IMO you need to get some help figuring out the cause of the issue and then, if its treatable, redesign your whole routine with the PRIMARY goal being to address the condition and the SECONDARY goal being strength/mass.
> Trust me, over the long run you will be in a much better position getting it addressed now rather than risking making it worse and increasing the possibility of needing surgery (rather than physiotherapy) to correct it.




I guess I needed to hear this. I've seen what the surgery for a winged scapula looks like and it's not something anyone wants. I just hope it isn't related to nerve issues.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 9, 2015)

I agree with Zilla but I also wanted to add: your first mistake was to listen to Dizzle


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 9, 2015)

How tall and what do you weigh Burns? And don't lie, I remember you being really skinny. If that's the case don't worry about ****in BF%, just eat like a horse and lift heavy. And then eat more and lift heavier.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 9, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> How tall and what do you weigh Burns? And don't lie, I remember you being really skinny. If that's the case don't worry about ****in BF%, just eat like a horse and lift heavy. And then eat more and lift heavier.



6'1 and idk exact weight but it's somewhere between 175-180 since that last thread. Lol I wouldn't lie about that shit wtf


----------



## bsw5 (Dec 10, 2015)

I'd definitely get that issue you have with your scapula checked out. You Do not want to cause an unnecessary injury. This will def slow you down.


----------

